# Glass Packs/Resonators - what length, etc?



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

I had a magnaflow glass pack on my 05 cobalt ss with 2.5in exhaust and a magnaflow muffler and it sounded great no rasp nice low tone and all. I would go with the glass pack and tell whoever welds it In for you to put it in with the fins facing the front for a little quieter and it catches more of the rasp. The main objective of the res is to smooth out the air flowing around in the exhaust. The sound waves bounce around the exhaust pipe making a raspy noise. The res is there to help capture the bouncing waves and smooth out the sound(which is why the cheap exhausts sound like crap and the quality thick steel exhausts sound better. Sound waves ting off of the thin metal and don't off of thicker better quality metals) glass pack res aren't really there to help make it quieter just to help rasp.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## inssane (Jun 20, 2011)

thanks for the suggestion

After listening to numerous exhaust clips - exhausting all my options  - I went with a Vibrant ultra quiet res. Online, people seem to use these with other exhaust setups with no cats or a hundred other configs, and the ultra quiet may work well for me considering that will be IT, otherwise straight piped from the cat back.

Hopefully worth the price tag. I read up on res vs glass packs and it read that the louvers (glass packs) will cause more farting type noise, and perforations (res) will tone that back and deepen.

We shall see!


----------

